
If you store WordPress code on Github think about your wp-config.php - tosbourn
http://tosbourn.com/2013/01/wordpress/if-you-store-wordpress-code-on-github-think-about-your-wp-config-php/
======
brianritchie
Agreed but this of course depends on if they store it on open repos vs Private
repos.

We store our repos on private repos and we have a script on deploy to replace
the wp-config with the actual server details on deploy.

